# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Исправить формулу (надо с копейками)

## Pilamag

Добрый день.
Помогите с формулой. Всего надо с копейками (2знака после запятой). Что не так?

В стоке цена пишет в акте 2 знака и в печатной форме тоже всё ОК (ПечЦена #Ч19.2.,)
В строке Всего Округляет...например 210,00 и в печатной форме тоже..а надо 210,20 
Формула такая:
?(Валюта = Константа.ОсновнаяВалюта,Ф орматС(СуммаБезНДС),Формат   �(СуммаБезНДС))
?(Валюта = Константа.ОсновнаяВалюта,Ф орматС(ИтогВсего),ФорматВ(И тогВсего))

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день.
> Помогите с формулой. Всего надо с копейками (2знака после запятой). Что не так?
> 
> В стоке цена пишет в акте 2 знака и в печатной форме тоже всё ОК (ПечЦена #Ч19.2.,)
> В строке Всего Округляет...например 210,00 и в печатной форме тоже..а надо 210,20 
> Формула такая:
> ?(Валюта = Константа.ОсновнаяВалюта,Ф орматС(СуммаБезНДС),Формат   �(СуммаБезНДС))
> ?(Валюта = Константа.ОсновнаяВалюта,Ф орматС(ИтогВсего),ФорматВ(И тогВсего))


Найдите в глобальном или локальном модуле функции "ФорматС" и "ФорматВ"и исправьте вывод числового значения.

----------

Pilamag (07.10.2018)

----------


## Pilamag

> Найдите в глобальном или локальном модуле функции "ФорматС" и "ФорматВ"и исправьте вывод числового значения.


 В глобальном такое:
Что и как исправить?
Процедура УстановитьФорматСумм()
	сФорматС = "Ч0"+(Метаданные.ДлинаСуммыП  роводки+3)+"."+Метаданные.Точ  остьСуммыПроводки;
	Если Метаданные.РазделятьТриад  СуммыПроводки = 1 Тогда
		сФорматС = сФорматС+".,";
	КонецЕсли;

	сФорматВ = "Ч0"+(Метаданные.ДлинаВалютн  ойСуммыПроводки+3)+"."+Метада  нные.ТочностьВалютнойСумм  Проводки;
	Если Метаданные.РазделятьТриад  ВалютнойСуммыПроводки= 1 Тогда
		сФорматВ = сФорматВ+".,";
	КонецЕсли;

	сФорматК = "Ч0"+(Метаданные.ДлинаКоличе  стваПроводки+3)+"."+Метаданны  е.ТочностьКоличестваПрово  ки;
	Если Метаданные.РазделятьТриад  КоличестваПроводки = 1 Тогда
		сФорматК = сФорматК+".,";
	КонецЕсли;
КонецПроцедуры

----------


## Pilamag

глВыводСуммыПлатежныхДоку  ментов()
//
//	Параметры: 
//		СуммаДок (число) - сумма платежа по документу
//		Счет ("Справочник.БанковскиеСче  а")- банковский счет 
//
//	Описание:
// 		Формирует сумму платежного документа цифрой
// 		На основании введенных реквизитов справочника
//		"Банковские Счета"
//		Вызывается из процедуры печать Платежных документов
//		
//	Параметры: СуммаДок - переменная типа число 
//				Сумма платежа по документу
//				Счет - банковский счет 

Функция глВыводСуммыПлатежныхДоку  ментов(СуммаДок,Счет) Экспорт

	Перем СтрСуммы;

	Если ПустоеЗначение(Счет)=0 Тогда
		// Месяц даты числом или прописью
		Если (Счет.СуммаБез00Копеек = 1) и (ПустоеЗначение(СуммаДок-Цел(СуммаДок))=1) Тогда 
			СтрСуммы = СокрЛ(Формат(СуммаДок,"Ч13"))+  "=";
		Иначе
			СтрСуммы = СокрЛ(Формат(СуммаДок,"Ч15.2."  ))+"=";
		КонецЕсли;
	Иначе
		СтрСуммы = СокрЛ(Формат(СуммаДок,"Ч15.2."  ))+"=";
	КонецЕсли;

	Возврат СтрСуммы;

КонецФункции // глВыводСуммыПлатежныхДоку  ментов()

----------


## Pilamag

Процедура УстановитьФорматСумм()
	сФорматС = "Ч0"+(Метаданные.ДлинаСуммыП  роводки+3)+"."+Метаданные.Точ  остьСуммыПроводки;
	Если Метаданные.РазделятьТриад  СуммыПроводки = 1 Тогда
		сФорматС = сФорматС+".,";
	КонецЕсли;

	сФорматВ = "Ч0"+(Метаданные.ДлинаВалютн  ойСуммыПроводки+3)+"."+Метада  нные.ТочностьВалютнойСумм  Проводки;
	Если Метаданные.РазделятьТриад  ВалютнойСуммыПроводки= 1 Тогда
		сФорматВ = сФорматВ+".,";
	КонецЕсли;

	сФорматК = "Ч0"+(Метаданные.ДлинаКоличе  стваПроводки+3)+"."+Метаданны  е.ТочностьКоличестваПрово  ки;
	Если Метаданные.РазделятьТриад  КоличестваПроводки = 1 Тогда
		сФорматК = сФорматК+".,";
	КонецЕсли;
КонецПроцедуры

----------


## Pilamag

Это с глобального
Напишите,  что и как исправить.
Нужны копейки
Спасибо

----------


## Fltr

> Процедура УстановитьФорматСумм()
> 	сФорматС = "Ч0"+(Метаданные.ДлинаСуммыП  роводки+3)+"."+Метаданные.Точ  остьСуммыПроводки;
> 	Если Метаданные.РазделятьТриад  СуммыПроводки = 1 Тогда
> 		сФорматС = сФорматС+".,";
> 	КонецЕсли;
> 
> 	сФорматВ = "Ч0"+(Метаданные.ДлинаВалютн  ойСуммыПроводки+3)+"."+Метада  нные.ТочностьВалютнойСумм  Проводки;
> 	Если Метаданные.РазделятьТриад  ВалютнойСуммыПроводки= 1 Тогда
> 		сФорматВ = сФорматВ+".,";
> ...


Проверьте в конфигураторе у объекта метаданных "Проводка" какая установлена точность.
Можно вместо
сФорматС = "Ч0"+(Метаданные.ДлинаСуммыП  роводки+3)+"."+Метаданные.Точ  остьСуммыПроводки;
написать
сФорматС = "Ч0"+(Метаданные.ДлинаСуммыП  роводки+3)+".2";

----------


## Pilamag

Почему у меня в акте цена и сумма 210.20
По колонке Всего =210.00
Как мне исправить Всего?

----------

